# D.A. Carson NPP Lectures



## AdamM (Jun 9, 2005)

Friends, I had the pleasure last weekend of listening to three lectures that D.A. Carson gave at RTS Charlotte on the New Perspectives. All three lectures were lively, fair and I think overall the best I have heard on the NPP so far. It becomes obvious right away that the charge that D.A. Carson is unfamiliar with the material or doesn't understand the issues or the people involved is total nonsense. If you have the opportunity, please download these lectures using the link below: 

http://fieryones.com/lectures/

Enjoy!

[Edited on 6-9-2005 by AdamM]


----------



## RamistThomist (Jun 9, 2005)

Oh wow! This looks good. I have been waiting for something on the popular level by him for a while.


----------



## alwaysreforming (Jun 9, 2005)

I'll download these babies and put 'em in my PDA, then I can listen to them when I go to bed. Real handy!

Thanks for the link!


----------

